# Looking for a diary app and photo organizer app



## Walker79 (Nov 25, 2018)

Does anyone know of good diary app and photo organizer for the iPad

I”m looking for a diary app/ journal app for the iPad.

Also good photo app as I have over 1000 photos that I want to organizer by subject, tag and events example birthday event, summer event, food event, camping event, nature event, vacation event, winter event so on.

I like my photos to be organized where I can bring up summer event and only summer photos will show up.


----------

